# New Home Made Pouches



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd first like to wish every body on the forum a Merry Christmas ,and just like Santa I've been building up a stock of slingshots rubber and nylon poly-chord combo pouches for spring flea market sales and here are my new pouches!

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:134]


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

nice


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I bet those would last quite a while. What is the weight of those compared to a leather pouch?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good question ,I make my large pouches out of thick nylon and poly-chord can take 150 -160 pounds of pressure ,according to the label and my 150 pound crossbow and I've used my combo pouches some pretty heavy bad sets too so they are durable.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

crypter27 said:


> I'd first like to wish every body on the forum a Merry Christmas ,and just like Santa I've been building up a stock of slingshots rubber and nylon poly-chord combo pouches for spring flea market sales and here are my new pouches!


Are you using webbing or ribbon material. Ribbon is a lot thinner and lighter and may work out better. You may have to work on a different attachment method with ribbon, but i don't know.

wll


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll look into it!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

How are you attaching the cord to the webbing? 
Can't make it out .


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's simple ,I'm using strong thread and a leather needle thus stitching it by hand.


----------

